# Side tattoo?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it! I know plenty of guys that have tats on their side. I like your idea, it's edgy enough it doesn't look girly


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

In my opinion if you find a good tat artist this isn't just interested in your money, with random pictures and a description of what you are looking for they will be able to create something perfect. My tattoo artist is AMAZING. I told her four things I wanted in my side piece and she created it out of thin air... now I'm covered lol. But honestly shop around talk to a lot of them. You'll be able to tell the difference in the ones that care about the money, or about you and the end product. They will take into concideration your body type, my artist and I had to actually change a key componant of mine because she said that it would flow against my body, and she was right. Good luck! And there better be pics when you dicide on one!!


----------



## BarrelAddict (Aug 17, 2011)

I think its a great idea! My boyfriend has a tat on his side, I'll post a pic, hes a avid deer hunter so he go a buck on his side, the artist did it free hand on him, I was freaking out that he hadn't drawn anything up for him when we got there! 

This is when it was really fresh, its not this dark/bold now


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

My tat has some freehand in it and it kinda freaked me out but trusting her I went for it... turns out it is my favorite part so far of it. I still have about 8 sittings so that could change lol.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks gals!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Always  Let us know what you pick out... and there better be a pic when you are done with it!! Merry Christmas!


----------

